# Drilling out a breech plug



## CRT (Jan 18, 2013)

Does anybody have any tips on drilling out a stuck breech plug? I have a CVA Firebolt that, if I can get the plug out, I'm going to convert to a 209 system. I'd like to drill it out without damaging the threads on the barrel. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 18, 2013)

drill it and use an EZ Out.

have you tried plugging it and using a good penetrating oil?
have you tried applying heat?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know how you can get enough torque with an easy out to break it loose. I would try the heat (boiling water) along with some penetrating oil. Then a socket with a good bar for torque. Give the oil time to work.


----------



## CRT (Jan 18, 2013)

The plug is the slotted one and the slot is somewhat rounded off now. I did try some PB blaster and heating it with a hair dryer but it didn't budge. I'll have to try again this weekend with boiling water.

What is an EZ Out?

Thanks guys.


----------



## fishtail (Jan 18, 2013)

PB Blaster ain't gonna do it.
Get some suggestions for a good penetrating oil. Stick the breech in a can or something to catch the oil, fill the barrel up let set a few days.
Had to do the same thing on a friends gun after the plug broke off. Drilled it out with the appropriate bit and finally extracted it but not after having to put it in a vise with a couple of blocks of wood to protect the finish.
Lots of different types and qualities. Use one as large or larger than a 1/4".
You'll get the picture.
http://www.sears.com/tools-hand-too...5&autoRedirect=true&redirectType=CAT_REC_PRED


----------



## jglenn (Jan 18, 2013)

Kroil is a great penetrating oil and I use it alot but....


a simple home formula of 50/50  ATF-Acetone mix will flat work as well if not better 



you need to let it sit for a day


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 18, 2013)

I usually get results by pouring Hot water in the barrel and 3 minutes later you can unscrew it ???


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 18, 2013)

i use propane, map, or acetylene.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Use a drag link socket ... that will fit down into the receiver... put and extension on it and connect to a air/electric impact wrench ... after you soak it in Koil ....


----------



## Stroker (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a 209 Firebolt 50 cal so I know what your working with.
If you know a good machinst that might be your best bet. If you decide to attempt this try using this procedure. Before you start just a reminder; be very careful using an easy out, they are very hard and brittle and if broken off cannot be drilled out with the normal hi-speed steel or colbalt drill bits and once broken off are a pain to get out. Soak it in Kroil for a few days and everyday take a brass drift and hammer and give the plug a couple of good blows. After several days of soaking lock it down in a good vise. Making sure you use high quality colbalt drills start with a small 1/8 diameter drill, use the existing hole in the plug as a guide and keep stepping it up to at least 5/16 or 3/8. Apply some heat and go with the easy out. The best easy outs are the square ones. Keep your drill speed slow using plenty of drill lube and good luck.


----------



## triggerman770 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Breech plug*

give this guy a call
Barry Gunter 770-895-9482
he was with CVA for 26 years and is now doing his own thing.  has a lot of parts for the no longer made CVA's


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 11, 2013)

Do not use a torch they can get it to hot and mess up the heat treat and cause the barrel to crack or worse.Use a little oil and heat with a heat gun and it should screw out.


----------

